# Looking for a trainer in Topeka Kansas



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello All,
I am looking for a trainer in the Topeka Kansas area. I would like to Title my young male as this is the next logical progression in my long term plans, but I don't know how to even begin to get involved. I know there is a club here called the Tornado Alley Shutzund Club and I guess I need to just show up at one of their training sessions?? Somebody told me that it might be possible to have my dog evaluated, but again....this is all greek and I am just a beginner. Any advice, knowlege, education you could provide would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't think clubs like it when people just show up, in fact most clubs won't have their address listed for this very reason. If I were you, I would email their contact and express your desire to come out and have your dog evaluated. They will let you know when and if it is ok to come out.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> I don't think clubs like it when people just show up, in fact most clubs won't have their address listed for this very reason. If I were you, I would email their contact and express your desire to come out and have your dog evaluated. They will let you know when and if it is ok to come out.


I agree with statement. Have you tried looking through google? Searching for groups? Email first. Good luck.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

You may want to reach out to Maris (4TheDawgies) she's in KS and is very active in her Schutzhund club.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Cunningham GSDs you should email Malinda and work out the details of coming to our club as a new member. 

Idk if posting her email and phone number listed publicly on her site is against forum rules so I will just say check out the website at www.TornadoAlleyUSA.com or PM me and I can give you her contact information.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

there's a good trainer, club in mayetta,ks.
they just won the 2012 GSDCA/WDA National Universal Sieger Championship.
she is one of the breeders i was looking into when i was puppy searching.
might want to check them out, vonhartwin kennels.


----------

